# Potencia para parlantes ovales de auto (6x9)



## isardero (Jun 3, 2014)

Buenos días gente del foro, como les va? Me llamo Emmanuel y soy del interior de Cordoba, hace años que estoy inscripto acá, pero no frecuento mucho el foro, me gustaba leerlo cuando cursaba la materia de electronica en la facultad pero luego nunca más lo lei.. bueno, sin mas preámbulos, paso a detallar..
Ando con una consulta que quisiera hacerles a ustedes.. Es simple.. Tengo en la camioneta, un stereo pioneer que compré nuevo hace 2 meses, con dos parlantes 6x9. Como tengo un espacio muy precario, solamente puedo dejarle esos parlantes sin tener que hacer modificaciones al interior. Los parlantes son tambien pioneer 6x9 de 400w, pero hay muchos temas que arriba saturan.. Pregunto y disculpen la ignorancia, solo sé interpretar circuitos electronicos, pero no se sobre esto: 
Habrá forma de fabricar una pequeña potencia intermediaria que ayude al stereo a que los parlantes rindan más? O cualquier potencia puede ser perjudicial para alguno de los dos? Desde ya estoy eternamente agradecido, y ojala puedan quitarme esa duda.
Saludos


----------



## trilaware (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola Emmanuel, primero deberías aclarar qué es lo que satura: Si es el amplificador (autoestereo) ó los parlantes. Si fueran los parlantes, no hay solución: Otro amplificador lo unico que haría es agravar el problema. Si es el autoestereo, bueno, podés ver la posibilidad de agregar unos amplificadores para motocicleta que son muy compactos.
Por lo pronto, podrías postear mas detalles como el modelo de los parlantes pioneer 6x9 y el del stereo.
Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 3, 2014)

Primero tenes que ver que potencia tiene el stereo .. si es de 10 W obvio que no te va a dar mucho .
Tambien tenes que analizar el estado y la calidad de grabacion de la musica que escuchas , tambien los niveles de graves que le das. La mejor forma de saturar todo es que esten excesivos.
Tambien puede ser que los parlantes esten en una ubicacion inadecuada , que los haga perder rendimiento.
Si todo lo anterior no es , tendras que pensar en una potencia mayor y posiblemente en una visita al fonoaudiologo.


----------



## ixak1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Diría que si no tienes la experiencia (oído) necesaria para distinguir que parte satura, lo lleves con algún profesional; si la pregunta concreta es "¿se puede agregar un amplificador a mi estereo?" pues si; siempre se puede  pero como te dicen, si saturas tus 6x9 lo único que harás será dañarlas.


----------



## el indio (Jun 3, 2014)

Por lo que describis, me inclino a creer que tenes los parlantes sin un bafle o algo que haga de caja de resonancia, con lo cual al darles graves para que se escuchen saturan mal, proba haciendo alguna caja donde colocarlos y darle un litraje como para que suenen bien sin darle exeso de graves


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 4, 2014)

- Estoy al tanto que no se usan grabaciones analogicas , pero he visto DESASTRES de mp3 y "remasterizaciones" que no hacen otra cosa que subir graves ....

- Si un parlante esta mal puesto , hay cortocircuito acustico , el rendimiento cae y la respuesta en frecuencia es mala ... oiste hablar de porque se ponen los parlantes en caja??
No se si entran en una camioneta o no .... 

Por suerte en este foro hay distintas opiniones y de eso se trata y de vez en cuando hay iluminados que dispersan su sabiduria....


Suponiendo un stereo convencional de 10w  y un parlante habitual de 90dB/W , en su maxima potencia tendriamos una SPL razonable . A menos que quieras abrir la puerta y que se escuche a una cuadra .


----------



## el indio (Jun 4, 2014)

Muy corecta tu respuesta Antonio, y agrego, si pones los parlantes sueltos y no podes poner una caja, no te quejes del sonido, hay cosas que van de la mano y que yo sepa la potencia no soluciona el sonido de un parlante mal colocado, ahora si a vos te parece logico, dale rosca nomas, total aca medimos respuesta de los parlantes para calcular el bafle porque somos todos muy teoricos.


----------

